# Lemond Triomphe



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

I have seen 1 or two threads on this particular forum showing the new Lemond Triomphe. I think one user even posted pics of his new carbon Zurich...

While I am not a huge fan of the paintjobs (or some of the Bonty stuff), the frame is growing on me as I do believe in the design philosophy of it...and intrigued by the 960g weight. That combined with the fact that the D/A equipped Victorie can be had for $3800 makes it seem like a nice deal.

Curious if anyone could add more input as to their feelings for the frame. I am looking for those who have actually ridden the frame and could add their experiences with the stiffness and responsiveness of the Triomphe series. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Coppi51,
My '04 Buenos Aires bottom bracket shell cracked and my LBS said that I'm being shipped the new Triomphe frameset as a replacement. I'll let you know how it rides with Dura-Ace and Reynolds wheelset sometime next week. 55cm is reportedly at 950 grams. That's quite a change from my 3.30lb '04. I looked closely at the new paint job and it's not that bad to me. I kind of like the metalic paint job. I'm kind of suckered into all the hipe about the new frameset also.

hclignett


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Well that answered my thoughts. I had wondered if a few steel/carbon or Ti/carbon spines frames were being held for any future warranty replacements. So your story appears they haven't at least for the steel ones. That great you are getting the Triomphe frame. I would have thought you would get the aluminum spine version as a warranty replacement. 
They probably want your "buzz" about the frame to your friends and riding partners.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't know I sort of have mixed feelings about the change. Although I'm excited about getting the new frameset, ( my LBS said that TREK has always been very generous with warrenty issues), I really did enjoy the steel/carbon mix for most of the type of riding I do. I have an Alum/Carbon rear chain and seat stay bike that rides real harsh to me but is great for short distance steep climbing. Could just be set-up though as far as the harshness goes.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

hclignett said:


> Coppi51,
> I'll let you know how it rides with Dura-Ace and Reynolds wheelset sometime next week....
> hclignett



cool dude...best of luck with the new frame!

Keep us updated on the ride characteristics


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Okay, my replacement frame and fork for my 04 Buenos Aires came in last wednesday. My inital reaction was, wow they really did send me an 07 Triomphe. I weighted out at my wifes UPS store and checked on both scales just to be sure. I was a little disapointed when the frame completly stripped down came in at 2.6 lbs, I thought it was suppose to be 950 grams. Oh well who can complain about an extra 100 grams when it's free. The fork I didn't even install at 1.6 lbs instead I put on an after market fork that weights about a pound give or take a few grams. Well I got it all dialed in last night and just road up and down the street to get a feel for it. But man compared to the 04 it is a world of difference. It feels like all I have under me is the drive train and nothing else. I know it could just be the placibo effect but it sure was nice. When I really stand on it I feel no flex at all. It sure is a stiff frame in all the right places. I'll take it out this weekend and get a better idea of how I like it then.

hclignett


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

the guy on my team rides one, and he loves it, its his new crit bike


----------

